# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Amazing Mars Images (CGI)

## Sagan

Just had to share these amazing images of mars from dutch artist Kees Veenenbos. He is one of the leading digital artist's who creates amazing renderings of space and planetary landscapes. His work has been featured in national geographic on numerous occasions, as well as being used in several NASAâs projects. In fact, the majority of his mars digital elevation models have been used by NASA depicting beautiful images of mars, including creative concept renderings with water and ice present on the Martian surface.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Chantellabella

That's not water in those craters is it? Do you think it was once habitable? Or ever will be?

----------


## Sagan

No water except at the polls, and under ground. It may be habitable one day. but would require resources we can't even dream of yet.

----------


## Total Eclipse

These are wonderful

----------


## Sagan

I suppose I posted in the wrong forum as this is art and not science. However, I'm glad you like them.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> No water except at the polls, and under ground. It may be habitable one day. but would require resources we can't even dream of yet.




Shh!! Don't tell them about the underground. *our secret*

----------


## shyVr6

Very beautiful pics.

----------

